# weapons of choice



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Lets see the weapons of choice guys and girls.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have a wide angle lense, so I can't them all in one picture.  And I am not sure I want to post pictures of my entire (small) arsenal. Unless you meant for it to be only one. In that case, I don't think I could narrow it down to one. Weapon of choice for what? Deer, Elk, Black Bear, Brown Bear, self-defense, varmints, predators? Not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Posting up pictures of one's firearms attached to a tracable IP is not a wise move in general, but in particular not in the current political climate...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

As always, sound advice from the Terminator, and half the reason I don't post pics.

But I can't let this past without reminding of past discussions concerning "weapons".

A pencil is a pencil....until we attack someone with it. It then becomes a "weapon".

My guns are guns, and I'm very uncomfortable seeing sporting firearms referred to as "weapons". Even an "assault weapon"..._whatever that is,_ is just a gun until it's used against another person.....as far as I'm concerned. But I'm sure our friends left of center *love* to see the word "weapon". Remember that the people who will most likely decide if we can own guns probably will not be gunowners themselves, so let's not make it any easier for the anti's than we have to.

No offense meant, 22-250 hunter. Just wanted to add something to think about.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Very well stated, C...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Csquared That was well said but there are always right gun owners that turn very left when they see words like "assault weapon" and the all plastic hand gun of "Glock". As we all know the glock has well over 1 pound of steel in it.

Remember the one on the right was on the left 
the one in the middle is on the right 
the one on the left is in the middle 
and the one in the back is a methodist.

You know how they say if you die in your dream then you will die in real life? In actuality, if you dream of death then Chuck Norris will find you and kill you.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

22-250 hunter said:


> Lets see the weapons of choice guys and girls.


i dont see nothin wrong with it yer killin a dog with it so its a weapon.... :roll: :lol: 22-250 and 835 12ga with XXTurkey choke. thats my 2cents.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Killer bees!!!! Media hype to sell a newpaper, make a movie scary, or gather attention on the nightly news.
There isn't any such thing as a* KILLER BEE*. They are the more agressive Afican honey bee that defend the home hive in swarms at a greater distance than the normal European honey bee.

So the Media use the term wepon when it comes to discribe what the deranged person used to kill some one.

The proper term is rifle, shot gun and hand gun. Hand gun covers the autos and relovers combined.

As to favorite I have to many to list. as there are some many different game animals to harvest with them.

 Al


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

gosh i didnt know it was such a big deal to see some pictures of some guns. But i guess an 18 year old like me is just seeing what some guns could have the potential to be so i thin we all need to lighten up and just post some pictures of some guns. get real


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

22-250 hunter said:


> gosh i didnt know it was such a big deal to see some pictures of some guns. But i guess an 18 year old like me is just seeing what some guns could have the potential to be so i thin we all need to lighten up and just post some pictures of some guns. get real


There is many gun library's online! I would check out some of those pics!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

They are being real. Seriously real. You don't have the experience or the maturity at 18 to understand exactly how real this is. I have no problem posting pix of my rifles and pistols, but as far as the antis and buzz words go, I am in complete agreement with the rest of the guys. I have made a few faux pas on here myself, so don't take it personally, take it as a learning experience. I am 31 and still have a very long way to go :beer: non-alcoholic, of course, for you!!


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

no i see nothing wrong other than my title weapon i see where they get that but still it is just some pictures and i dont see the big deal so sorry for even posting it just ignore it was even here. :******:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> i dont see the big deal so sorry for even posting it just ignore it was even here. :ticked:


Spoken like a true 18 year old!

Calm down a bit, and hopefully this pic makes you happier. It is only my fav in the fact that it is the first "deer" rifle I purchased, and I shot my first whitetail with this rifle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I stick to my guns on the fact that I sold all of my guns! Don't own a single one anymore! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I stick to my guns on the fact that I sold all of my guns! Don't own a single one anymore! :beer:


 yep, sold em all to me :beer:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

laite319 said:


> > i dont see the big deal so sorry for even posting it just ignore it was even here. :ticked:
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true 18 year old!
> ...


thats yer deer rifle? :roll: n dont tell me you were actin like this at the age of 18 also...if so im sorry.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Csquared That was well said but there are always right gun owners that turn very left when they see words like "assault weapon" and the all plastic hand gun of "Glock". As we all know the glock has well over 1 pound of steel in it


.

Exactly my point, People. The uninformed, non-gunowners are constantly being "informed" by our beloved and misleading, agenda driven media. Your mention of plastic guns is a very good example of how something that is completely untrue can be totally accepted as true very quickly by the uninformed voters in this country....even many who are gunowners, and as such should know better.

Registered firearms is another very good example of a very damaging misconception far too prevalent. You can easily imagine how difficult it will be to mount sufficient resistance to a firearm registration law when so many people wrongly believe we already have them!

We're way off topic here, and I sincerely apologize to 22-250 hunter, but there will be many lasting decisions made very soon, and I believe there has never been a time when it's more important for all of us to stand together and use our heads and influence to protect and preserve what most of us here love so much........while we still can!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Csquared said:


> Remember that the people who will most likely decide if we can own guns probably will not be gunowners themselves, so let's not make it any easier for the anti's than we have to.
> 
> .


Well gosh are not,WE THE PEOPLE the ones who make that choice? Or was that old USA , well I guess it was. It is so sad to see folks to scared to post pic's of their firearms " not saying that is unwarrented" What happend to this country, what have we done wrong? I know ..Nothing and nothing is a huge mistake.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> thats yer deer rifle? n dont tell me you were actin like this at the age of 18 also...if so im sorry.


What's up with the eye roll?

Yes, that is one of the rifles I bought for hunting deer, the scope and stock were done later.

No, at the age of 18 I wasn't spending time on the internet. I was playing football/basketball/or running track, or spending time with my girfriend.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

laite319 said:


> > thats yer deer rifle? n dont tell me you were actin like this at the age of 18 also...if so im sorry.
> 
> 
> What's up with the eye roll?
> ...


why the stock??? just kinda sticks out.......football cant be played seasons over so now we just stick to the weights...... :wink:


----------



## CajunBass (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I'm not afraid to post pictures of my guns.

These are just some of my 22's. They're some of my favorites. If I had to pick one it's the Ruger 77/22 on the left.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

laite319, I looked at that picture of your deer rifle, I  must say that is one of the ugliest rifles I have ever seen.
For it's sake I am glad some one loves it.

Theres a season for football now? Geez My friends used to play foot ball and base ball when ever we got free time and could get at least four people together and it wasn't hunting season.

When I was 18 I had a full time job and a part time job, worrying about the draft and Veit Nam. I was saving money for a new car which I ordered but didn't get to buy as a week before it arrived I got my draft notice.

There are other post on this forum where people have posted pictures of their rifles and shot guns. Do a search to find them. I think the objection is calling them wepons.
I know that is mine.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Al, thanks for the input. To each their own I guess. I am not that good lookin either, but my wife loves me from time to time  I am guessin you are a walnut stock kind of guy?

Trik, the stock is much better than the cheap, black, plastic one the ruger came with. I am guessin the bright, stainless barrel sticks out much more than the green,brown, and grey/black stock.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I love it, Laite! Is it a Boyd's JRS?

I imagine there are lots of laminate lovers out there. Ruger must think so too or they wouldn't keep making special runs of different colors.

I could really lower the bar with some of my stocks. I'm absolutely certain my gunsmith received them way ahead of schedule because McMillan wanted to get them out of the shop before someone saw them !!!!

:beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, it is a Boyds JRS Classic in woodland camo. I put that on about 3 years after I bought the rifle. Got the Leupold Custom Shop scope 2 years ago. I am a big fan of the lams. Almost every rifle I have sports a lam stock. Glad I am not the only one that likes it!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

laite319 said:


> > thats yer deer rifle? n dont tell me you were actin like this at the age of 18 also...if so im sorry.
> 
> 
> What's up with the eye roll?
> ...


Wait you just had one?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

laite319, Just keep in mind that we all would be driving black cars and trucks if it were not for those who were different. Henery Ford said that people could have any color they wanted from his factorys as long as it was black.

Ya I am a good wood stock fan but do have two tupper ware stocks on a couple of Muzzle loaders and learned to live with them. 
I think the tupper ware on the Rugar MK II is probably the uglest stock of all.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Wait you just had one?


I was an under-achiever, what can I say!!



> laite319, Just keep in mind that we all would be driving black cars and trucks if it were not for those who were different.


Exactly, that is why most of my rifles sport "different" stocks. I am a big fan of Laminate, and I love thumbhole stocks. The walnut and black plastic are too plain for me.



> I think the tupper ware on the Ruger MK II is probably the uglest stock of all.


I don't know, a few of the Savages I have owned had some pretty nasty plastic, but the worst, in my opinion, is that nasty, grey, beast on some the the Remingtons.(not sure what model)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Chris, if my dog had a face that looked like your rifle, I would shave her butt & make her walk backwards!!!! 

I'll buy the coffee tomorrow afternoon... :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, Capn, that almost made me shed a tear 

I guess some folks just don't know true beauty when they see it!!!

You better buy me a whole pot for that burn!!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I really like the stock on that rifle. What do they run about? Thinking about one for my M77 in 243.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't resist! Please alow me some room here. It is sad to see in our once great nation that the people that have the must to be proud of (self esteem having, law abiding, self sufficient, god fearing). Do the most hiding, least speaking and are heard the least. Why not have the million gun owners march on D.C.? What are gun owners in this country afraid of? It must be the people that we put into power how horrible. they have no power but the power we give them. I believe it's our voices that should be heard loud and clear and say enough is enough and we take control of a nation that once again has gotten out of control. It is shameful. It is horrible that this last election brought out the worst in this nation in record numbers no less I hope Obama is proud of himself. I think gun ownership is becoming more like telling racey or offcolor jokes all the time by making sure we are the rite company before opening our mouths. I agree with most things writen here and have my own reservatuions about our recent situation. But I am not afraid , I stand tall, and I do speak softly and carry a loud, dealy stick! I may post pictures again I have in the past with my wifes help. I don't know how to do it on my own. I served my country proudly in the USMC as a aviator and door gunner of course (Also the only time I refered to any firearm as a weapon), hold my rights dearly, and pray for the best for my son every day. On subject now I have nice wood stocks, plastic ,and laminates also. Shoot straight and be proud to be gun owners protectors of of our feedoms.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I really like the stock on that rifle. What do they run about? Thinking about one for my M77 in 243


Not sure what they are running right now. I think mine was $120-$130. go to stockysstocks.com. They have a bunch of different stocks, and they have a ton of colors to choose from also.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> Hey Chris, if my dog had a face that looked like your rifle, I would shave her butt & make her walk backwards!!!!
> 
> I'll buy the coffee tomorrow afternoon... :beer:


someone has been watchin sand lot... :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

laite, I happen to think your rifle with the laminate stock looks good.

Here's a pic of my butt ugly Savage 10FP, the stock is a B&C Duramaxx.










That's with the Sightron scope, here's the scope that is on it now.










She may be ugly, but she shoots like a sumb!$*h. 

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

huntin1, the true test of a man's intelligence is how much he agrees with you. In my estimation that makes you a genius!!

That Savage is a pretty sweet looking rig. You planning on painting the Nikon?

I guess if a rifle shoots well, it doesn't matter if it is a curtain rod mounted on a 2x4.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Scooter, we're just having a little fun at Chris' expense here. The Hot Topics & Politics Forums are elsewhere...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

laite319 said:


> huntin1, the true test of a man's intelligence is how much he agrees with you. In my estimation that makes you a genius!!
> 
> That Savage is a pretty sweet looking rig. You planning on painting the Nikon?
> 
> I guess if a rifle shoots well, it doesn't matter if it is a curtain rod mounted on a 2x4.


Well, my grandson thinks I'm a genius too cause I can fix his toys, it must be true, eh. :lol:

Not sure if I'm going to paint the Nikon, I put some of that no stick camo tape on it until I make up my mind.

huntin1


----------

